# Playing guitar?



## aghostisborn (Oct 11, 2009)

I am afraid of practicing anything the first time around... Mostly because I suck so bad. I really need to play though. Here is the thing... I like lead rythm more than I like base and I like electric guitars. I'm a girl. I'm scared no one will take me seriously of laugh at me because I'm a girl.

Another thing.. I don't want to play heavy metal.. I just want to find my own nice sound that would work for a girl on a lead guitar. Not hardand raw and angry but not soft either... Something vintagy. I don't want a power trip or anything I don't want to give off the impression that I'm a feminszi or something .. I just think there has to be a way a girl can play a lead guitar without trying too hard and just be genuine.

I am afraid of talking to people one on one. If I could just play music and not have to talk or worry about that It would be an ice breaker.

So do you think my hopes are silly? Especially the lead guitar part.. I just feel like bass is so boring I can't help it:<
does anyone play guitar that can help me chose which instrument I should play? Btw no I'm not afraid of leading a band.. I have played piano for choir and in a way that's kind of similar right?


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi,

Do what I do and just sing to your own accompaniment; learn to sing whilst strumming and stuff. By the time you find a band you'll be set to be the rhythm guitarist/lead singer.

Being a girl doesn't change anything as far as I'm concerned. It's all good  You'd probably be an asset to your band too cause you'll get more lads in to see your shows especially if you're attractive


----------



## aghostisborn (Oct 11, 2009)

Phibes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do what I do and just sing to your own accompaniment; learn to sing whilst strumming and stuff. By the time you find a band you'll be set to be the rhythm guitarist/lead singer.
> 
> Being a girl doesn't change anything as far as I'm concerned. It's all good  You'd probably be an asset to your band too cause you'll gept more lads in to see your shows especially if you're attractive


 yeah i will try that

what do you sing to? I like bright eyes and beirut and and elliott smith. oh and this one japanese artist called capsule.

Do you write music? I want to. It has to be such a blast to play by ear.. I want to play like that. honestly you play by ear when you use a computer keyboard..it can't be that hard.. I can use a computer keyboard that way....

Also ya experimenting with different looks is p fun and it's true I can take advantage of that. I just want to stay foreal no matter what at the same time though : p


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

I am a girl and i play acoustic guitar. I am currently studying music at college.. i think that you should do what makes you feel most comfortable.. it can take a while to find your own style.. personally, i love folk/acoustic music, like nick drake/elliott smith, who i am profoundly influenced by. I am 17 and i've been playing since i was about 12... i have been through alot of different phases.. i've wanted to be a guitarist in a punk band, the next tom delonge..which i look back at and think wtf!. i think that over time, you become more confident musically, and you will find what type of musician you want to be.. 
sorry, i'm no good at articulating things! good luck


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno (Oct 12, 2009)

Music knows no gender, so no worries about being a girl and playing electric guitar. What *Phibes* said is probably right, it could really only work to your advantage if anything. Your idea is *not* silly, and I think you should pursue it.

Finding a guitar and amplifier that's right for you would require more information, but as far as actually playing electric lead, it really isn't that difficult. So long as you learn a little music theory and practice, obviously, you could be a competent musician in no time. As you start to write songs and experiment with different sounds and ideas you'll probably grow to appreciate and enjoy all instruments (Yes, even the bass), so don't feel like you HAVE to own and play only one kind of instrument. You seem to have an idea of what you want to do, I don't think finding your own style will be much of a problem at all.


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

aghostisborn said:


> I am afraid of practicing anything the first time around... Mostly because I suck so bad. I really need to play though. Here is the thing... I like lead rythm more than I like base and I like electric guitars. I'm a girl. I'm scared no one will take me seriously of laugh at me because I'm a girl.
> 
> Another thing.. I don't want to play heavy metal.. I just want to find my own nice sound that would work for a girl on a lead guitar. Not hardand raw and angry but not soft either... Something vintagy. I don't want a power trip or anything I don't want to give off the impression that I'm a feminszi or something .. I just think there has to be a way a girl can play a lead guitar without trying too hard and just be genuine.
> 
> ...


It's definately an ice-breaker - my pal plays acoustic guitar and can sing, he took it to parties when we were in our late teens, and the women were swooning over him. He's always admitted that it was his guitar that got him laid at those parties.

Me? I never showed off at parties, but I helped form a band and it was alright - I met a lot of new friends through it, and it was the only time I've ever actually felt popular. :boogie

I don't think women playing guitar bothers anybody. There were a fair few female singer/songwriters and electric guitarists in bands when I was playing. Even the odd drummer. I don't remember anybody laughing at them. I definately don't think your hopes are silly.

Bass is actually a really interesting instrument if you choose the right type of music to play. Listen to Les Claypool and Primus - the bass leads that band, the guitar is just fluff, really. Imho that's a quality noise to get out of an instrument... Sorry, I just had to stick up for bassists...





Go for it! :yes The internet is great for learning to play - loads of sites teach how to play guitar and have tab for various songs.

I can't really recommend an instrument but I'd buy something cheap at first - seeing as you'll just be practicing. Once you've decided you want to carry on playing, and you get good and want to start performing, upgrade.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

No one's mentioned this yet but make sure the first amp you buy is a practise amp that has various amp models that you can switch between. I recommend the Roland Cube series of amp because that way it gives you the flexibility to convert the amp into sounding like an acoustic -> fender twin amp sexyiness -> Vox AC30 british tone -> Tweed amp -> Metal amp -> Classic Marshall stack. 

So you can experiment and find what sound you're really keen on and then later on when you're ready you can spend the thosands of $$ you need to get the real deal tube amplifier that the practise amp emulates.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

You have to learn to crawl before you can walk.. Your jumping way ahead of yourself. Learn to play your instrument one note at a time. Only then will you need to start setting your goals.


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

Lead guitar isn't hard. I say that as a guitarist over 14years and counting.

Lead guitar essentially is a melodic series of notes, it doesnt matter how fast nor how slow you play them. Hence its not particulary hard. However if you wish be rather precise and fast while having the ability to improvise then thats where the practise and skill comes in. this is all achievable by anyone.

If you'd like to learn guitar I'd suggest getitng to know the fretboard, say the note as you play it. individually up and down each string see this map
http://guitarsphere.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/fretboard.jpg

If you can get used to the fretboard and its layout it will help you immensely.

You can only create or gain ability you cannot already have it. So in other words go for it


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's my basic advice for anyone who wants to learn guitar that I wish I'd taken myself when I started out as a little kid.


*Practice lots.* I personally try to practice at least 4 hours every day even if I'm not at home and it means having to play someone else's guitar or practice in a guitar shop.
*Practice slowly and use a metronome.* Accuracy and economy of movement are more important than speed. Speed will come naturally if your technique and accuracy are up to scratch.
*Buy some decent gear.* You don't necessarily need a £4000 Suhr custom job and a hand built point-to-point boutique valve amp, but get a guitar that you're comfortable with and an amp that doesn't sound like a buzzsaw (unless you're trying to play Swedish death metal). A Mexican-made Fender Strat and a Roland Cube wouldn't be bad choices for starting out if you want something versatile that will last you a while. Nothing will make you give up faster than having an uncomfortable guitar or an amp that makes your ears bleed.
*Learn some basic theory.* Memorise the fretboard, learn how to read music, learn all of your modes, scales, basic chords (you don't need to learn all of the obscure jazz chords to begin with) and how to use those modes/scales/chords in context.
*Train yourself to recognise chords, modes and progressions by ear.* You don't need perfect pitch, but having good relative pitch is vital.
*Dedicate some practice time to learning something that's fun, challenging and beyond your level.* Maybe try learning a solo that's a little too hard for you from a song you enjoy listening to and start out playing it slowly.
*BUY A METRONOME.*
*Learn proper technique.* Don't get into bad habits like economy picking everything (not that economy picking is a bad habit within itself, but using it where alternate picking would sound better or be easier is; I've been trying to kick that habit for a couple of years and it's definitely held my playing back).
*Learn how to look after, maintain and set-up your gear properly.* This means learn how to get optimal action, adjust intonation, replace pickups, set bridge angle (for Floyds and 2-point Strat trems), get optimal neck relief, replace valves and adjust bias without electrocuting yourself (if you ever get a valve amp). All of this will come in handy at some point.
*Don't give up.*

Also, gender doesn't matter at all to serious music fans.

Here's some inspiration for you:


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

How do you start learning how to play the guitar?

There is this guitar club at my college which I went to once last week but the problem is, there is no access to computers/internet and you only get half an hour there.

Good luck to the OP anyway - you should definitely pursue it .


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno (Oct 12, 2009)

Banzai said:


> How do you start learning how to play the guitar?


Starting to play guitar will be a lot easier once you know the basic fundamentals of music theory. Learning music theory is _usually _best done on a piano since all the keys are laid out in a nice order, but guitar isn't so bad. I personally never received any formal lessons or anything, I just read and learned everything online.

my favorite site to learn most things related to music and playing guitar is here: www.ibreathemusic.com

And my favorite article to *begin* at is this one: 
http://www.ibreathemusic.com/article/31

Youtube is also a great source for guitar beginners.


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

firstly, everyone sucks when they begin something new. there is no getting around that, so be patient with yourself. girls/ women on electric guitars are still kinda unusual, as in fewer and far between than guys. they stand out right away, whether they're good or not... so that's up to you how you use that. people will take you seriously if you take what you do seriously.

i think the best way to go into playing the guitar is learn to play the stuff you like to listen to first. you'll learn chords by playing stuff you like, which is better than overloading yourself with theory before you ever get to play anything. i think it's the more life-enhancing way to learn. as you learn more songs, you'll gain more chords, and so on. 

piano is a great instrument to start on. you should have a bit of musical knowledge already. guitar is harder to learn though, so you'll need patience. if you love it you'll practice more, so that's something you'll have to find out for yourself. 

your hopes aren't silly, but if you want to be genuine you have to genuinely practice and play. the sound you think you want may actually change once you start playing, don't limit yourself before you even get started. have fun!


----------



## Stu (Nov 2, 2009)

You'll always get a gig if you're a good bass player, and it ain't boring my friend. In fact I'm very happy in my current musical relationship, I've never looked at another instrument twice...you do need good finger strength though.

I'd suggest something like Cake or even some of Pearl Jam's middle to late stuff if you want a good strong rythym without having to completely rock out. Stone Gossard is the rythym guitarist's lead, if you get my meaning.

Also, 'feminazi'...lol that's a keeper


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

aghostisborn said:


> I am afraid of practicing anything the first time around... Mostly because I suck so bad. I really need to play though. Here is the thing... I like lead rythm more than I like base and I like electric guitars. I'm a girl. I'm scared no one will take me seriously of laugh at me because I'm a girl.
> 
> Another thing.. I don't want to play heavy metal.. I just want to find my own nice sound that would work for a girl on a lead guitar. Not hardand raw and angry but not soft either... Something vintagy. I don't want a power trip or anything I don't want to give off the impression that I'm a feminszi or something .. I just think there has to be a way a girl can play a lead guitar without trying too hard and just be genuine.
> 
> ...


Focus on the journey not the destination. Find guitarists you like and figure out why you like them. Male/female doesn't matter, take their tricks and make them your own. Eventually you'll develop your own sound but it's not something that happens overnight.


----------



## telefy (Oct 10, 2009)

hey, I just wrote a tutorial on "beginning guitar" which might help you out. My tut teaches the E chord, some other random chord, and strumming. The only thing it assumes you know about the guitar is how to tune it.






I learned everything I know about the guitar from online.

I like electric guitars for there customizability, and solo playability.
I like accoustic guitars for their fingerpicking and overall sound.


----------

